# Scratch Built Trestle



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

5ft double track redwood trestle.
Michael (mrh044)and I started last weekend ripping redwood to 1:20 12" x 12"s. We then built up the bents. Today we assembled to pieces. Next is to stain the trestle, add ties and rail and some fire barrells.








Bent plans drawn in MacDraft










Michael Pinning a bent









Getting close









Ready for stain, track, details and installation



@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice build. I like the K.I.S.S. principle for the design and build. Be sure to post some pix after it is installed.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice Trestle you guys!! 

Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Look'n good! Don't forget to take pics of the staining and installation! Oh yes, if you haven't started staining yet, here's a piece of hard-won advice: _don't_ try and use the polyurethane/stain all-in-one combination to save time! It doesn't flow well and the coverage is uneven requiring a brush which will take a structure like that one at least three coats for even coverage. What I would recommend is to get a spray bottle (i.e. Windex or Glass Plus) make sure it's cleaned out and then put the stain (only!) in it. Spraying the stain will take a matter of 5-10 _minutes! _Let dry for a couple of hours out in the sun and wind and apply the second coat. Repeat the process for as many times as you want for degree of color. After the last coat has gone on, leave alone for at least 24 hours. Apply polyurethane satin clear coat after 3 days (to insure complete drying. Personally, I waited a week.) 
The polyurethane coat will wear off after a year out in the sun and the stain will start to fade (it's unfortunate but that's weathering for you! ) What I do is go out and spray on the remaining stain. It takes 5 minutes and restores the trestle to almost-new condition!


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Finished the trestle and installed in time for our open house








Ties are installed, Fire Barrel platforms installed, Ready for stain 









2 coats of Olympic Stain. color #712 semi transparent stain applied with Olympic Hand pump spray unit.









Stain is dry. Time to hand spike code 332 rail in place. I used Switch Crafters spiking tool









Trestle is installed, Connect track next. Trestle connects upper level to train shed









#34 leads her train across the trestle.









#34 returns on the low line.









The trestle saw a lot of action as trains ran all day for the open house. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

That turned out well!! It looks great!


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks great. Did you dial in the saw with a machinist rule or get as close to possible using 19/32"? Just curious...


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I got as close as I could using a scale rule


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By curlyp on 16 Oct 2011 12:43 PM 
I got as close as I could using a scale rule Did you plane your own material or just double cut each board, again just curious.

BTW I found your site covering your railroad from inception to completion (well to the extent the website had). Very nice, both large scale and HO scale. Makes me wonder if the site is up to date. You should be proud of your accomplishment. Yours is an example of what I'd like to achieve at some point.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

The wood for the trestle was cut from clear redwood scrap from a custom fence I built. It was trimmed both sides on my table saw. I used a thin kerf teflon coated 10" blade from freud with a zero clearance inset. my table saw started as my Dads 48 year old cast iron craftsman. it has new bearings, linked belt, custom extensions and a biesemeyer fence.

my web site has not been updated in a while. Thanks for the kick to update it ?I am having knee replacement next month and can work on it while recoving. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck with your surgery Paul. We're going to miss you at the Fairplex Run.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By curlyp on 16 Oct 2011 02:54 PM 
The wood for the trestle was cut from clear redwood scrap from a custom fence I built. It was trimmed both sides on my table saw. I used a thin kerf teflon coated 10" blade from freud with a zero clearance inset. my table saw started as my Dads 48 year old cast iron craftsman. it has new bearings, linked belt, custom extensions and a biesemeyer fence.

my web site has not been updated in a while. Thanks for the kick to update it ?I am having knee replacement next month and can work on it while recoving. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); 
Sounds good, I run a big Grizzly and had planned to just plane boards down then rip them on the saw. I was just curious, good excuse to get that woodworker blade I've been wanting. Alas my shop is no more so it will be some time before I get the saw back into use. Best of luck on the surgery.

Jeremy


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

looks great; having way to much fun!

DaveV


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent work Paul and Michael! i really like your layout.


----------

